# any Machine Knitters out there?



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Just looking to chat with a few machine knitters


----------



## krisann (Aug 8, 2011)

hello mikeal,have only just joined myself.there is a forum of really lovely people here,be warned this place is ADDICTIVE!there are so many people here to help with advice,tips etc,
I have a bond classic knitting machine.Have had this for about 26yrs.only just put it back into use.for christmas my husband got me a used brother electoknit,this i have not got my head engaged into yet.looks very techno,have done some plain knit jumpers on it though they have turned out great.hope you enjoy the forum as much as i am,happy knitting.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

click on the blue link to 'Home' at the top of this page... there is a Machine Knitters group that are just getting started, but we have a good number of MK knitters as part of this group....


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi
I have a Brother KH881 with lace carriage, Knitleader, and ribber plus the original manuals.
Am learning very fast and happy to share information.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Hi 
I was an avid machine knitter 10 - 12 years ago and then along came machine embroidery. I totally left my knitting machines to do embroidery, but now am anxious to get back to machine knitting. It's like starting all over again! I have a Brother 970,
a Studio 860, and a Silver Reed SK 830. I'll be checking into this site often. Good luck
Jeanne


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a Silver Reed 150. I have had it for a long time but have not done much with it until now.
Starting with small items and working my way up


----------



## vlane1549 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi:

I have a manual silver reed mid gauge machine. I am totally new at this. Once I complete my first try to make a sweater, I am going to get the electronic add ons.

People are very helpful on this site.


----------



## nanajoan1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi There, I am fairly new on this forum but I am a Machine knitter since 1988. I have a brother 970 and 260 and 350 and also a studio 321.
I just moved to Florida 6 weeks ago and haven't set up my machines as of yet. I used to knit for designers for about 12 years. Now I just knit for family and or special orders.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I have two Singer/Studio, standard and bulky. I got back into machine knitting because I can't knit as fast as I can spin yarn. However, I have a sick husband so my time is very limited, but want to get back to my craft room this fall.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## ayoung1222 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Mikeal,
I'm fairly new to this forum, but love the help, advise and friendly banter that goes on.
I've been a machine knitter for many years although I haven't done anything in about 2 years. I have 4 machines, 2 brother and 2 silver reed. Standard, Bulky, fine and mid-guage machines. They're lots of fun. Can be a bit challenging at first, but hang in there and you'll get it.
I'm also an avid handknitter. Have just gotten involved in weaving and love it. I've been a fiber artist for a long time. I began sewing when I was 8, so all the things on this forum make me very happy.
Thanks to all who contribute information and experience on this forum. I soak it all up like a sponge.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I did the same thing---don't you wish we had more hours in the day? Did you do any of the thread lace bowls?



JeanneHolmesww said:


> Hi
> I was an avid machine knitter 10 - 12 years ago and then along came machine embroidery. I totally left my knitting machines to do embroidery, but now am anxious to get back to machine knitting. It's like starting all over again! I have a Brother 970,
> a Studio 860, and a Silver Reed SK 830. I'll be checking into this site often. Good luck
> Jeanne


----------



## magaret (Apr 17, 2011)

i have 3machines 2 knitmaster and 1 brother with lace carriage i have had them for about 40 years i love using them but not as much as i used to i did all my sons school jumpers but did a lot of hand knitting as well.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

No I didn't make any bowls, but I'm contemplating making a thread lace sweater to match a skirt I just bought. Can you send a picture of the bowl? 

Thanks,
Jeanne


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

Hi LaurelK,
I love this forum and am involved in all the crafts mentioned including machine knitting, which I am not too good at. I am also in S. CA. Have a Bond Clasic. Where do you live in this beautiful state?

Bev


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi! Everyone~~~
I've been knitting for 32yrs. I have 7 machines KH-260 Bulky. KH-230 Bulky, KH-864 Punchcard, KH-940 & 2 KH-965 All Brothers. One Knitking KK-98 Punchcard all wit Ribbers and Have Garter Carriage for them too, except for the Bulkys. I do alot of Production knitting. I have five machine using Garter carriage and I knit on one. Keeps me busy.
I live in Michigan and during the Winter It's nice to stay in doors instead of out in the cold here. 
I will help out anyone that needs help. I only know about Brother and Knitking machines. 
Thanks
Mikeal


----------



## Dianne T (Aug 10, 2011)

I knitted on a knitting machine about 15 years ago. Got away from it. Just recencly I bought a Brother 260 and 864. Just starting up again. L am really looking forward to knitting again. I am new to this forum Dianne


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I, too am just getting back into MK. I have 2 Studio LK-150s and a Brother KH860 with ribber. The things I have learned here already! What a great forum,
Dagmar
Oh and Welcome, Mikeal


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, Mikeal, and everyone on this forum. I'm brand new, this is my first post on KP. I have a Brother Bulky that I would like to get back to using, having last used it 20+ years ago. I knit a few things back then, but nothing since. I've forgotten almost everything, hoping it will come back when I start again, this fall or winter at the latest. I remember liking the bulky because everything is bigger and easier to see. I enjoy the forum, and am very glad to see a machine knitting section. I'm sure i will become more active on it when I get back into knitting!


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

That is a start, alway read your pattern all the way through and pick out you yarn and make your swatch to get your gauge. I have a small index cards and I put all the information on it about the yarn I use. That way all you have to do is pull out the color you want and read the card, it should tell you the Tension, Antenna settings, and what was the Ribber Tension is such as 0/0?
I do Prodution Knitting and I use the same type of yarn all the time. so I keep track of every color use. I don't have time to make swatches all the time, not unless I get a new yarn in than I do.
Mikeal
Reed City. Michigan


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for that good advice, Mikeal! I will do that. I have lots and lots of yarn, all different kinds, from baby yarn to super chunky, so it would be very helpful to have the info for each on a card, to refer to. 
I stocked up on yarn before I moved down here to Florida, afraid there wouldn't be enough yarn stores here. I was wrong about that, but that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,
I am north of San Diego in a little area called Valley Center. Where are you? The only machine knitting group is down in El Cajon so I am on my own. I do belong to Palomar Handweavers, but I am a spinner and not much of a weaver. I have a rigid heddle loom, only done a few scarves, but did make a triangular loom and have done about 5 shawls. Last one a gorgeous one done of handspun handpainted mohair that I did the yarn totally from scratch (bag of dirty unprocessed fiber).
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

laurelk. said:


> Hi,
> I am north of San Diego in a little area called Valley Center. Where are you? The only machine knitting group is down in El Cajon so I am on my own. I do belong to Palomar Handweavers, but I am a spinner and not much of a weaver. I have a rigid heddle loom, only done a few scarves, but did make a triangular loom and have done about 5 shawls. Last one a gorgeous one done of handspun handpainted mohair that I did the yarn totally from scratch (bag of dirty unprocessed fiber).
> Laurelk in S.CA


East Texas, here. I think machine knitting is experiencing a revival of sorts. I have a couple of groups within 80 miles. One is 25 m from me. We are trying to build up membership. Awesome, you BUILT your own triangle loom? I made a couple of shawls on one. I am also a spinner and used to keep some fiber animals. Now I just get top or roving. Not enough hours in the day,
Dagmar


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi
saw a 10 x 10cm plastic gauge for row & stitch test-swatches and will try to cut myself one out of semi-rigid plastic sheet. It has measurements along each side, and is about 13cm square with the cut-away inside 10cm square.
This should help stop my eyes bouncing around doing it the hard old way, I thought


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Kathleen's daughter said:


> Hi
> saw a 10 x 10cm plastic gauge for row & stitch test-swatches and will try to cut myself one out of semi-rigid plastic sheet. It has measurements along each side, and is about 13cm square with the cut-away inside 10cm square.
> This should help stop my eyes bouncing around doing it the hard old way, I thought


What will you cut it with? Are you planning on putting measurements along the sides? Or just use the 10 cm cutout? AmI even making sense? lol
I know the feeling of trying to see.


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

I have a Brother 840 punch card with Lace carriage and ribber. I also have a Bother 260 punch card with ribber. My first machine was a Brother 400 convertible (does both 4.5 mm (standard) and 9 mm Bulky). I just purchased a Silver Reed LK150 mid gauge machine. I have had the Brother machines for about 20 years and am now just getting back into machine knitting.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Hi Mikeal
We need to get some of these machines going! I'm glad you're here to help us. Can you tell us where to find machine knitting 
patterns on the internet?


Thanks,
Jeanne


----------



## Dianne T (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks thats good information I think I will get out my cards now. I am new at this from when I had one in 1994 it's hard getting back to it. I just gave myself a pat on the back. I finally got the right technique down on the tuck stitch I learned I can't use Peaches and Cream on my bulky. If anyone out ther has a good technique let me know. I got it to work with worsted yarn. I thought it might be my machine. I got it now. Where is Reed Michigan I live in Whitehall. Would love to near someone that machines knits.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi all,
I think I have worked my way through all Brother machines as well as some knitmasters and 1 Passap.
I am now down to a Brother 970, Brother 965, Brother 260 [chunky] and 2 knitmaster punchcards.
At one point I did have an electronic knitmaster, Brother punchcards, Brother 900, Brother 910 and Brother 950i I think I got carried away.
I teach and lecture.
Sue.


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi! Dianne T.
I live in REED CITY, Michigan it is North of Big Rapids on US131 or 60 miles North of Grand Rapids. Small town. At one time there was 26 knitters in the area. Most of them has passed away. Moved, One lady is blind, and is 81 yrs old. I'm the only one left in the area. Talked to a few knitters that are 40 to 60 miles away from me.
Mikeal
Reed City, MI


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Sue 
Do you teach machine knitting or school? When I started knitting our dist. took me to seminars all over. Then I when to Dealers and put on demostration for there customs for three days, Marge and I did this for 5 weeks before I get back home. Than I went to a dist. Meeting and meet Yoko from Japan than I started to learn alot from her, we would e-mail back forth with different I deals. At that time I was into the Ribber the things you could do with it. designs that you could do at the beginning or at the end were nice.

Mikeal
Reed City, MI


----------



## Grandma Bev (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Jeanne
I am new today!! It was fun to read that you did machine embroidery too. I have a Brother Embroidery Machine and a Brother Knitting Machine 965I. I do alot of machine embroidery on my machine knitted things. I have been doing so much embroidery I am afraid that my knitting machine will need a good cleaning before I start again.
Maybe we can help each other. Grandma Bev


----------



## Dianne T (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Mekiel, I know about where you are. It would be nice to get together sometime. I have only been in Michigan 4 years. I am from Va Bch I had a few friends that used knitting machines. I may have questions for you in the future. I will check the forum daily. Look forward to picking your brain. Dianne


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Dianne~~
That would be O'K with me.
Mikeal
Reed City, MI


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

probably cut it with a Stanley knife/hack-saw after drilling the initial hole - or put it in the "can't be bothered now", basket and slowly forget about it


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Kathleen's daughter said:


> probably cut it with a Stanley knife/hack-saw after drilling the initial hole - or put it in the "can't be bothered now", basket and slowly forget about it


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

HI Grandma Bev.
Thanks for writing. I am on my last (4th) Jenny Haskins embroidered quilt, and that is on my quilt frame now. When I finish so help me I will get back on that knitting machine. It is a curse to love anything to do with yarn or thread. I have projects on my list of to do's that I won't live long enough to finish, but what fun I have. I guess if we post pictures we can do it on the regular forum. Talk to you later
Jeanne


----------



## Swangirl (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi I'm new here. I would like to purchase a knitting machine but money is limited. I have never used one and would like a suggestions on one for a beginner


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a silver reed 150. Its great for beginners. You can find it in the LionBrand catalog or in their website.
Check it out. You can also goggle it and find instructions for it.


----------



## krisann (Aug 8, 2011)

Swangirl said:


> Hi I'm new here. I would like to purchase a knitting machine but money is limited. I have never used one and would like a suggestions on one for a beginner


your location is in hiding , so im not sure if you have access to e-bay that is where mine came from,it is in mint condition.goodluck.


----------



## Dianne T (Aug 10, 2011)

Let me know a good day of the week for you. I babysit my grand children during the week but sometimes have Wed off. I am new at machine knitting I could use some good suggestions. I would just like to know someone that had the same interest. I machine knitted in the 90's but have forgotten. I just bought 2 new machines. I lucked out and found that they had never been used. They are Brother 864 & 260. Dianne


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Are there any machine knitters in the RI-MA area. It would be great if we could start a group. We don't seem to have any groups near RI.
Thanks,
Jeanne


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

i have a KH 868 std guage, a bit disappointed that i cant really use it for dk


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi landofoz
using my Brother KH881 std with d.k merino on Tension 7, and alternate needles has given a tension gauge of 30 rows and 22 sts per 10 cm. Only 100 needles available, but the ribber bed supplies another 100 alternate needles to fit my overnourished self if I use the U knitting method = total 200 needles.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Kathleen's daughter said:


> Hi landofoz
> using my Brother KH881 std with d.k merino on Tension 7, and alternate needles has given a tension gauge of 30 rows and 22 sts per 10 cm. Only 100 needles available, but the ribber bed supplies another 100 alternate needles to fit my overnourished self if I use the U knitting method = total 200 needles.


kathleen i have a ribber i want to make something using a punch card what can i make i love your blankets .
I feel stuck ! I made a stock stitch ,dk blanket, and it was so curly ,(roll)
kinda knocked the heart out of me :-(


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Landofoz 
the blanket will roll even when you pin it out and steam with an iron and wet cloth and let it cool, because that's what happens with stocking stitch, and it's not your fault; cheer up : )

You won't get roll if you rib an entire blanket.

I've made two thin pieces in stocking stitch 4 ply and one item from them sewing them wrong sides together. Thick, warm, and reversible.

I'm not experienced enough to comment on Fairisle and other card-techniques.\; sorry.


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

Good morning,
A few years back I purchased a Toyota embroidery machine which I just loved and started a small home buisness. Did really well with it but along with my full time job it was getting too much for me to do both. Shut down my EM and just this year I retired from my FT job and wiped the cobwebs off my KM and now I have been spending all my time making charity hats, blankets. Hope to get back to spending time on both machines. Sooo much to do, the "to do" list gets longer and longer.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

The knitting's a skill to fall back on and might help us avoid a bored and impoverished old age
x


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I have made several, but I don't have pictures --but I will take some..they have doilies with them too...oh, and the knitted thread lace is both fun and beautiful...



JeanneHolmesww said:


> No I didn't make any bowls, but I'm contemplating making a thread lace sweater to match a skirt I just bought. Can you send a picture of the bowl?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeanne


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

don't you just love the Jenny Haskins embroidery? I get her magazine, and have almost all of her embroidery designs...I really like the roses...and rosebuds...



JeanneHolmesww said:


> HI Grandma Bev.
> Thanks for writing. I am on my last (4th) Jenny Haskins embroidered quilt, and that is on my quilt frame now. When I finish so help me I will get back on that knitting machine. It is a curse to love anything to do with yarn or thread. I have projects on my list of to do's that I won't live long enough to finish, but what fun I have. I guess if we post pictures we can do it on the regular forum. Talk to you later
> Jeanne


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

have you tried doing an edging around it, or crochet edge?



landofoz said:


> Kathleen's daughter said:
> 
> 
> > Hi landofoz
> ...


----------



## Dianne T (Aug 10, 2011)

I was able to find one on ebay that was new. Under Brother knitting machines on ebay right noe they have a new one listed. Good luck Dianne


----------



## pahlfor (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes I have a knitting machine and am trying to learn to use it. My machine is a Brother KH 601. I got the Brother Home Study Course and I am trying to do the second lesson the butterfly stole. I set the needles all up did the cast on and did the first four rows then it tells me to put the singe needles to pos "D" but it dose not say what the single needles are so I tried the out of service needles, and I put the lever to pos 3 on the hand carriage did four rows and then put the lever to pos 1 on the hand carriage and did four rows. All I got was standard knit know butterfly pattern so what did I do wrong? The old disabled Vet


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Hi Fun Threads
I do love Jenny Haskins designs, and her magazines are wonderful to collect. What have you been knitting?
Jeanne


----------

